# Ken Wisner plane



## Jake01 (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm trying to get some info on a few woodworking tools that were passed down to me. Does anyone know what the small spoon planes are? Thanks!


----------



## Johnny7 (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't know about the lower two pictures, but the Ken Wisner edge trimming plane (a copy of the Stanley #95) is the predecessor to the Lie-Nielsen version, and I believe was the product which launched LN.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Hello Jake, I believe they are called "spoon carver's planes..


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

Here's a site for you to take a look at about the carver's spoon planes…


----------



## Jake01 (Aug 18, 2015)

Great, thanks!


----------

